# BNIB HRU-4 Soundstream Human Reign



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

Woofersetc has 7 (count'em....7) HRU-4 BNIB for $499 each. Per Soundstream website, Woofers ETC is an authorized online (and eBay) retailer.

HRU.4 - SOUNDSTREAM 4 CH 960W HUMAN REIGN AMP | eBay


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been thinking about unloading some Rubicons and picking a couple of these up.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, if I was willing to give up the room and had the $$$, I would most definitely pickup 2 of these.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

May be a dumb question, but would zapco symbilink cables work on this or does soundstream have their own version Im not aware of?

Very tempting amps.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

No idea...might want to post that in the Tech section.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Zapco sybilink does work but the Soundstream units are a little cheaper on ebay. I just unloaded one of these and they are worth every penny + some. Only down side is that these babies are BIG and use a lot of current (140 amps for the HRU4 and 200 amps for the HRU2). 

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Zapco sybilink does work but the Soundstream units are a little cheaper on ebay. I just unloaded one of these and they are worth every penny + some. Only down side is that these babies are BIG and use a lot of current (140 amps for the HRU4 and 200 amps for the HRU2).
> 
> Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


If already have symbilink transmitters and cables it should work fine? It seems it takes a max 5 volt input and I believe the slbu gives like double that.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

tyroneshoes said:


> If already have symbilink transmitters and cables it should work fine? It seems it takes a max 5 volt input and I believe the slbu gives like double that.


The cables work for sure input voltage on the balanced side is higher if I'm not mistaken. I think a member here has used the zapco setup with the reference series amps. Search for a thread titled "WTB Soundstream blt". There was a lengthy discussion there and Grizz even chimed in.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is the thread: http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1232236

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------

